
Red Bull Creation - Calling all hackers, inventors and makers - there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QenCwxx7x90&feature=feedu
======
elliottcarlson
Love the various easter eggs that have been uncovered so far - curious how
many they have in the end.

